# Great Half Stack



## HowellsP (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi my name is Peter and I'm a newbie from Georgetown Ont. I'm thinking of buying a Marshall AVT150HX with the AVT412AHX cabinet , but wanted to know what other's were using and why?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I use different ones for different stuff...

High gain / metal stuff (what I usually play) I use my Randall RG75G2 and I use this for practicing everyday as well... I'm buying a Randall RG50TC (Randall's all tube combo) soon too. Rock / anytime I go into the jammin' room I usually use my JCM800 w/ 1960 cab or my step dad's JCM900 w/ 1960 (I also use these when I feel like going deaf  ).

On the note of your amp choice, I have a Marshall AVT50HX which I used to use to practice with (with a 1960) and it was OK... cleans were decent, nice and warm. Overdrive... warm, but sounded a bit fuzzy when you raised the gain up. 

What's your total budget and what type of music are you looking to play? You could probably get a much better amp.

EDIT: Yikes, that's $1,149.98 + taxes if you're going new. Does it have to be a half stack? Like you could get like a Peavey 6505 combo for $100 more and it's much better. Or a used all-tube Marshall combo for less. They have speaker out as well, so if you decide you want the booming bass of a 4x12 later you can just plug it in lol.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I would caution you NOT go get a halfstack. If you are getting it because you think you need the volume, and you play indoor venues, dont! You will kill the people in the first rows, while the back wont get much volume. Why not get a 2x12 or 1x12 and mic it? That way your sound will be much more balanced and you wont drown out your bandmates. It will also be more portable probably.

If I were you, look into some mesa boogie stuff. I did a lot of research recently into the mesa boogie lonestar special. It is selectable between 5/15/and 30 watts. Really handy for smaller venues as well as larger ones.

I currently have a halfstack, and I wish I had gotten a 2x12. I play weekly at a venue that seats over 400, and I still find my 50 watt halfstack a bit loud. Plus my bandmates dont exactly like a blaring halfstack near them.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Yep I agree with everything that's been said here, a half stack is very unpractical and probably overkill. If you're intending to play big venues, then you're most likely going to be miced anyways. Besides that, the AVT150x isn't a very good amp for the price, much better amps can be had within the price range. A Peavey ValveKing or a Traynor YCV50 might be a better choice, they're both cheaper than buying a AVT half stack not to mention they have much better tone and are much easier to lug around while still providing a lot of volume. They can be tweaked to sound Marshally, since I'm guessing that that's the tone that you're looking for.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

as others have said above, although 1/2 stacks are very cool, they are pretty impractical. A good combo will make your like a lot easier.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I would advice against a 2x12 combo. Those suckers are heavey. 
I myself have gone the route of a head with two 2x12 cabs. Two cabs are overkill for the type of venues I play, but it looks cool. For a really small place I'll just take one cabinet with me. Its very easy to transport as well. I drive a G35 coupe with virtually no trunk space but I can get my amp and cab in there no problem.


----------



## HowellsP (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for your opinions! presently I'm playing a Fender Strat + Epiphone Les Paul through a Digital RP50 processor into a 200 watt "Kustom" sound system. We play in church and outdoor concerts, I guess way back in my day (now 50) bigger was better ha! ha! I'll check out the amps you suggested. Budget is $1,200

Thanks!.....Peter


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

HowellsP said:


> Thanks for your opinions! presently I'm playing a Fender Strat + Epiphone Les Paul through a Digital RP50 processor into a 200 watt "Kustom" sound system. We play in church and outdoor concerts, I guess way back in my day (now 50) bigger was better ha! ha! I'll check out the amps you suggested. Budget is $1,200
> 
> Thanks!.....Peter


$1,200 is a pretty good budget... I'm gonna say check out the Laney VC30, Peavey Classic 30 (go for $400 used... if you can find one you'd have enough cash left to get a good 2x12 too) and check locally for some used Marshalls. 

Lots of great combos in that range, especially if you go used.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

violation said:


> $1,200 is a pretty good budget... I'm gonna say check out the Laney VC30, Peavey Classic 30 (go for $400 used... if you can find one you'd have enough cash left to get a good 2x12 too) and check locally for some used Marshalls.
> 
> Lots of great combos in that range, especially if you go used.


I play in a church too 

Even hillsong's guitarists dont use halfstacks to my knowlege. Im pretty sure nigel was using an AC30 2x12...and that church is like a stadium man. Miced is the way to go now adays.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Take a serious look at the Peavey Windsor. Even though I am not much of a peavey guitar amp fan, the Windsor and the ValveKings are very good amps, very reasonable prices and are tube.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> I play in a church too


What kind of music do you play in a church? Not a religious man so I have no idea, lol only time I've been near one was for weddings I've attended. 

I don't have the slightest clue where Georgetown is, lol but if you're interested Songbird has a JCM800 2x12 combo for $999 and I'm sure they'll ship it. 

http://songbirdmusic.com/product_details.asp?id=22377

50 watts all tube + 2 12 inch speakers = loouuud. But if you can find a Laney (only their all-tube ones though, their solid state ones aren't too great IMO) locally definetly try one out... it's like a mix of modern and Marshall tones. Very, very nice.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sounds like you want a mesa boogie stilletto ace combo. 

dont get that marshall, it's not that great. also look at:

orange rockerverb 30? dunno if that'd be in your budget... stupid euro..
traynor YCV50
laney VC30
Peavey classic 50

and that's all i can think of right now


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

violation said:


> What kind of music do you play in a church? Not a religious man so I have
> 
> no idea, lol only time I've been near one was for weddings I've attended.



I cover a lot of stuff actually. For Sunday mornings (with lots of adults) we do a lot of praise and worship, and even hymns!

For Fridays with the youth we do stuff like this:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=NuRMpYGcBqI

to stuff like this:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_1FmgoG7pRo

and lots in between...

my favorite stuff is by this band...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=RUDDr5vuPy8

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZvdZ0gyRQ2c

and this band:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=oVcdB4ObMGE

man I love this song to throw some classic rock licks in 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=O3Bqlea5RLg 

so you can see how versatile my setup has to be...I HAVE to have a 2 channel amp at least, and several effects. Its not exactly easy lol, but yeah its fun.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh I get it, like Christian rock... for some reason that didn't even come to mind.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

gotta love those moments eh? 

fx - boss ME-50
amp - mesa stiletto ace

you'd be SET!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Unless you're a single effect pedal and all-tube freak, that would totally work lol I loves me some tubes and effects. 

That said I kind of got "stuck" with a POD XT Live... bought it for a friends birthday and it turns out his effin' parents bought him one too. No big deal though, gave him a $150 instead. Well, I guess I shouldn't say "stuck" 'cause it's not a terrible thing to have.

Long story short, I've decided to use it for silent recording. Great for night time... tried it through the PA and it was decent, but you could tell the difference between the all-tube and the POD (mainly the way it reacted to my picking / finger dynamics). But yeah, lots of fun sounds in the PODXTL. I'm sure the ME-50 is a lot like it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

im fairly sure the ME-50 doesnt model amps, which i believe the POD's do.

XTL should sound pretty snazzy with a tube power amp pushing even a 112 (peavey 50/50 power amp maybe?)


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I would go for the vox tonelab LE personally...

Milkman, a member here posted some clips on the gear page..

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=262461

I think You will LOVE the tonelab, as it has some really nice distortions...plus it has a tube so it has to be good, jk. Im planning on buying one very soon, as soon as my shop nearby gets one in stock..


----------



## Skoczylas (Mar 27, 2007)

I wouldn't suggest a multi-effect pedal with a tube amp, just one of those tone sucking things. Go single effect boxes.

As for amps. I wouldn't suggest the AVT,, and I wouldn't suggest a halfstack.

a 2x12 cab or combo would be just fine. If you can find a Peavey classic 50 used that would be really nice. They sound good. For cabs check out Avatar.

http://www.steamcomusic.com/avatar/index.html

Also make sure you go ot the store and try as many amps as possible with your own guitar, or one similar. Do not look at brand names, and if your using a tube amp, Note that they sound better louder.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Budda said:


> im fairly sure the ME-50 doesnt model amps, which i believe the POD's do.
> 
> XTL should sound pretty snazzy with a tube power amp pushing even a 112 (peavey 50/50 power amp maybe?)


Oh yeah, duh, I was thinking about the GT line of Boss stuff. 

Those Tonelab clips sound pretty similar to what I could get out of the POD (with a lot more thickness to it, of course due to the quality of the recording it kind of lacks some) through my step dad's PA... the crunch one especially, with the JCM 800 model selected and a tube screamer for a bit more overdrive on the leads. 

Still prefer the real deal though... I have the advantage of having 2 all-tube Marshall stacks sitting beside the modeller so I got the chance to hear the difference first hand! If you're on a budget (or have a bad back!), go for a modeller. If not, go for somethin' better. 

Anywho, we're gettin' a bit off topic aren't we? Haha, since the OP doesn't have a small budget he's got a TON of amazing options. Let's know what you end up with.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

but he plays for a church...in a church setting...a modeler is the best choice a LOT of times as you can monitor yourself better imo. Onstage anyway, my amps tend to overpower the monitors of other band members, and thus they cannot hear themselves as well. Just some food for thought.


----------



## HowellsP (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow! I'm really impressed with everyone's response to this post. Love the suggestions and arguments of what and why. Our band "Church On Fire" plays contemporary Christian music and have only been together about a year, we just spent 10 hours in the recording studio on Saturday and played at an outdoor concert last night so I'm pretty pooped right now. Here's a few links.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afzfMKbCNYs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPFBsaEh0Nc


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Another amp I have heard a lot of good things this week is, the Vox AD50. Seems like a killer amp. Also check out the VOX AC30 series. Great amps also. Check out some marshalls and Mesa boogie 2x12 combos too man. Its hard to tell exactly what you will like, so go try a bunch of 2x12's...and buy the one you like the best.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Try out the Traynor YCV50 Blue and include the YCX112 extension cab. Gives you an option to go 2X12s when you need it.


----------



## HowellsP (Jul 12, 2007)

I think I'm starting to lean towards the Peavey Valveking 212. Looks like good value for the money as I can get it at L.A. Music in Toronto for $599


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chito said:


> Try out the Traynor YCV50 Blue and include the YCX112 extension cab. Gives you an option to go 2X12s when you need it.


there is that exact setup for sale in ottawa for $700. im tempted, i'd sell my YCV80 lol.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

HowellsP said:


> I think I'm starting to lean towards the Peavey Valveking 212. Looks like good value for the money as I can get it at L.A. Music in Toronto for $599


NO! bad dog! lol j/k dude

VK's are peavey's only all-tube imports as far aas i know of. they also have a track record for dying on people, and for the money you could probably score a better SS amp (tech 21 trademark 30, vox AD, peavey transtube series).

if you're looking at the VK, do yourself a favour and look for a used classic 30. USA made, all tube, sweet tones.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

http://toronto.craigslist.org/msg/376531762.html 

perhaps?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Budda said:


> if you're looking at the VK, do yourself a favour and look for a used classic 30. USA made, all tube, sweet tones.


YES! Avoid that Valveking.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

I dunno guys, I tried a Valve King a while back and thought it was just a decent amp, but then again I tried it with a POS guitar. http://youtube.com/watch?v=dD7EoehgpsA After watching that I think I'm gonna give it another shot.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

oh its a decent amp, but all peavey's good rep is from their USA made tube stuff, and i think that some of their SS stuff is USA made as well (the XXL is/was).

a used classic 30 runs in the same price range, and will probably sound better as well.


----------



## felenoral (Sep 26, 2006)

I think you would do best with a Laney VC30 or Peavey Classic 30. If you ever see one while in your search for an amp, play through it. They won't give TERROR OF DEATH-type distortion, but it's great for rock.

And if you're a Marshall fan, I suggest looking into their Artist series.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marshall-3203-A...ryZ38075QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
They're hybrids, but man, do they ever sound sweet.


----------



## kinggeoff (Jul 14, 2007)

gooooooooood! please just don't blow cash on an AVT... I haven't heard one that isn't completely thin and sterile. Not worth the cash just to hit halfstack territory


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

wierd, i've heard an AVT sound decent enough that i didnt make faces to my guitarist friend at the show..

maybe im just crazy, or maybe the guy playing knows how to set an EQ lol. by the way, laneys are crazy expensive over here..


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I have an AVT50HX (latest release in the Valvestate series) and it's far from thin and sterile. Trying to sell it since I don't use it anymore but it's definetly not a terrible amp. The older Valvestates on the other hand... very harsh to the ear. Reminded me of the MG when I played it, lol.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

I tried a valveking a long time ago and other than the fact that the sustain was amazing, it really wasn't that great. Even on that youtube clip that noobcake posted I find the clean quite sterile. I would suggest looking for a used tube amp of some kind. A while ago I ran into some 15watt amps that sounded great overdriven and clean. Unfortunately I don't rememberer the name of the brand. My point is, just look around and see what you like and you'll run into something that's a really good deal in a month or two...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

uh, ICP...

VK's are all tube...


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Depending on your situation , a half stack can be a good thing . We often play unmiked(especally at rehearsal) and a 4X12 does have better dispertion , so you play less loud and hear better( in my opinion) .

For that kind of money , I'd reccommend to look at a used vetta 1 and upgrade it to 2.5 . You can sometimes get it at a decent price , and while some will say that modelers are not as good as tube amps , it doesn't get any better than this for versatily and ease of use . You can play at any volume and still have the same sound , use wah , delay , modulation , three stomps , save 64 patches , tune , etc . And I can't say it sounds bad either .


----------

